# Skalierung für Schrift



## Leonidas_I (20. April 2020)

Shalom,

seitdem ich einen UHD-Monitor nutze, ist die Schrift bei mir winzig. Bei den Einstellungen fehlt unter Oberfläche der Punkt "Text und Symbole entsprechend der Monitoreinstellungen sklaieren". Woran liegt das und wie lässt sich das beheben?

May you help me, please.


----------



## Finallin (20. April 2020)

Einstellungen -> Anzeige -> *Skalierung und Anordnung*

Da solltest du es einstellen können.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. April 2020)

Das bezieht sich auf Steam. Windows habe ich bereits angepasst.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (20. April 2020)

Ist dann so leider, nicht nur in Steam. Kleine Schrift im Chatfenster und Gegnernamen sind dann winzig.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. April 2020)

Gut, noch brauche ich keine Lesebrille. Hoffentlich bleibt das so.


----------

